# G40 Problem



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Hoping that someone will have an answer for this that does not require the gun getting sent in for repair/rebuild. 

G40 gun used in conjunction with a AAA395. Hun has had approx 40 gallons of water based clears and enamels ran through it without issue. 

Shooting Pro Classic yesterday and I get this issue (see pictures) I strip gun down all the way and clean it, reassemble, and it happens right away again. Thoughts?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

do the photos indicate that the gun is clogging. If so you may have to thin the paint. If the photos indicate the paint is drying in the gun I don't have the answer but you can call Graco Tech Support at 1-800-543-0339


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks like paint is coming through the air ports. Did you re-assemble with all of the gaskets?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I think gaskets on 5a may need replaced but can't figure out why....I haven't removed the diffuser housing in the past so they shouldn't fail.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

You should not have paint in this area. That's your problem. Check the mating seal inside the gun. You're leaking fluid into the air chamber.
.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gasket problem more than likely. Would be a good idea to buy a replacement package that has all the gaskets in it. Also check the needle with water and make sure it's closing properly.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I just had a similar prob with mine. I pulled off housing and dunked in lacquer over night. Came back in morning and put housing back on and noticed the rubber seal fell of the flat 309 tip. I tried to slide it back in and it just ripped. I phoned my rep and he said you can't replace seal on back of tip and that I have to order the $79 tip again! I need to take time and learn more about this damn machine as it keeps costing me $$$


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this happening on the G40 that comes with the 395 FinishPro I or II?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Old g40 new model came out like a week after I bought old model. Fml


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had mine leak several times where it was a tiny bit of dried paint on the flat part of the gun where the seal mates. It prevents you from getting a tight seal, sometimes tightening the housing works others you have to clean it.

I notice that the air holes are different than the older g40. The old model only has two holes with channels.


----------



## yobcdarryl (Aug 14, 2010)

I just purchased a pro finish used machine. it was missing the tip housing and I need one asap. Are there any other good articles on how to use it.


----------

